
BitTorrent owner Tron will invest $100M in blockchain games - pplonski86
https://venturebeat.com/2018/11/29/bittorrent-owner-tron-will-invest-100-million-in-blockchain-games/
======
choot
I wonder how much money Tron has in total.

